# Here's one of hubby's Stingray and she's all dressed up!



## Copper40 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Here's one of hubby's Stingrays and she's all dressed up!*

Here is one of the Stingray's hubby is re-doing .  She's all dressed up and ready to party, with new white walls and a new seat cover that hubby made.  There is also a picture of some of the  other seat covers that he made to go on the others in the collection. What do you think?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks nice! I had a stock, 5 speed version in Kool Orange, back in junior high, in the early 80s. I recall, trying to fit a wider tire isn't easy on those!


----------

